# picked up a smaller one for the wife



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Wife was not happy trying to do small chores around the place with me gone. My rig is too much for her.
Brought her home a ck20s with loader. I think it will do nicely.
Just finished up putting a hitch on the 3pt.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

sure makes a big pic, it is finished now with paint and all. works well, looks ok.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks nice but we cant' see the whole thing. You guys need to resize your pics before posting.

Scott


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I did make it smaller before I loaded. I found that if I just click on the pic it will make it smaller.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice tractor - my wife always says "If you go before me- which lawntractor works the best out of all of them? I cant tell...." - im like " theres 10 to choose from - take your pick.... ".


----------

